# Cud chewing and active labor



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

Would a doe be chewing cud if she is in active labor or having trouble?
This doe is taking forever to kid!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

What do you mean by active labor?
Just contractions can go on a long time just like they can for humans.
I dont fret until they have been actually pushing, then I look at the clock and they have 1 hour before I go in. Most get that kid presenting in that hour. 

And yes they can be chewing cut even while giving birth.


----------



## woadleaf (Jan 10, 2008)

That threw me off, too. My Edwina chewed her cud during each contraction right up until pushing.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

cud chewing is no indication for anything.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Some will chew cud between each contraction right up until the final couple pushes. Some eat all through labour too......


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I have had 2 that ate in between babies. Stopped chewing long enough to push then went back to eating. I started getting the babies clean and she finished up after eating her full.


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

lol, I was just curious. I thought she was pushing in the morning but she must have just moved to a more comfortable position because I never saw her push after that. I was then thinking, well, she wouldn't be chewing her cud if she was giving birth, would she? So I thought I'd ask.
Thank you for your replies


----------

